# fish dieing off.. (skin peeling) MYSTERY



## quickdeath

water conditions have been great for about a week now, the nitrate levels were high and I cleaned, vacuum'd and did a 40% water change. All my reds are babies, and I have lost 3 in less than 24 hours.. I have 2 left and they are soon to be dead. There is afoot long pleco in the tank.. and it is ok, but not as active. My red stoped eating, would stay at the surface a lot or stick their heads in the rocks and hide. One of them can't control his vertical position.. swimming on his side or laying on the bottom? All of the fish are peeling.. with skin comming off?

WHAT IS THIS???

Could this be that the waters are now stable but the fish already had taken to much damage?
I was in the hospital and when I can home the water was dirty (fish heads and waste at the bottom) thus I did the changes..

Should I empty the tank and start all over before I add more fish, or should I add more fish since my levels all seem good?

It's a mystery to me???
Help me out

QD


----------



## sprfunk

How is your amonia? You could have some amonia problems, sound like they can be burns from amonia.....how long has the tank been eastablished? how big is it?Whats your temp? I would let the levels stay steady for a little while before puting more fish in. If you do restock, I would suggest getting 2" reds, they are more hardy. I hope the others can help you more.


----------



## quickdeath

my levels are all perfect, have been for a week.. 
I did a 40% water change and treated for chlorine, my temp is at 80 degrees and it's a 75 gallon tank??

I'm lost!


----------



## Timmie

Yes, I also have this similar prob. my RBP is just getting over what I think was ich, finally acting normal again anyway, now he's got peeling skin, hangs out at the top and I think he's getting bugeye.
I have a 10gal, keep it at 75-80F, but I don't treat the water with anything but salt and water conditioner, before water change. I've got some fungus-treating tablets left over from when he was sick before, will try those, and will give updates. andbody got and experience from this?
BTW, I've had my tank and fishie for about 6-7 months, and he's the only one in this tank. And I feed earthworms, some flakes every few days and I try fruit sometimes


----------



## Pimprn

Sounds liek ammonia burn to me are they like swimming back and forth vigerasly and stressed breathing hard....i had a rbp die of this......and is your fishes skin peeling off like white....if so get some stress coat do some aquarium salts raise temp a little and hope for the best good luck buddy


----------



## Timmie

Well thanks for the reply....but sadly he didin't last through the night. 
So I'm shopping for a new P
R.I.P. Peg-biter


----------



## Pimprn

Sorry dude i hate that same thing happened to me


----------

